# Master Forge EBC1102L question (Red Bullet)



## effie (Apr 23, 2012)

I have noticed that a few (very few) people on this forum have this red bullet type smoker from Lowe's and had a question. 

I had purchased this about 2 weeks back, finally got a chance to season it this last weekend.  Probably outside temp around 60, after 2.5 hours with the thermostat on High (Full), no water in the water pan, no meat, just the smoker, empty water pan, empty grates, lava rock and the Smoker Thermometer read around 210... I had previously read many remarks about them being off by 60 degrees or so... Sounded high but I put an oven thermometer on the top grate as a double check since my digital thermometer has not arrived yet.  The oven thermometer read about 275 after being on high for 2.5 hours.

Does this seem too low?  I called their tech support and they didn't seem concerned and indicated if I had problems or concerns after cooking meat to let them know or return the smoker at Lowes.

275 after 2.5 hours sealed with no food or water seems low.  I was expecting +-350... Any opinions from the ones that might own and still use their red bullet?  Problem or not?  Obviously this is above the 225 or so I plan o cooking at... but I thought I would be using Low/Medium and not Medium/High.

As a side note I also hooked it up to my Killa-watt meter and it read +-1400 watts versus the 1600 watts advertised.


----------



## anderwm (Apr 23, 2012)

effie said:


> I have noticed that a few (very few) people on this forum have this red bullet type smoker from Lowe's and had a question.
> 
> I had purchased this about 2 weeks back, finally got a chance to season it this last weekend.  Probably outside temp around 60, after 2.5 hours with the thermostat on High (Full), no water in the water pan, no meat, just the smoker, empty water pan, empty grates, lava rock and the Smoker Thermometer read around 210... I had previously read many remarks about them being off by 60 degrees or so... Sounded high but I put an oven thermometer on the top grate as a double check since my digital thermometer has not arrived yet.  The oven thermometer read about 275 after being on high for 2.5 hours.
> 
> ...


I have an older model of this smoker without the "thermostat", so it is always full blast.  The internal temp on mine runs around 240-260(depending on the outside temp) when it has been running with the lid on for a few hours(I'm not sure of the wattage on mine).  So no, I am not surprised it  doesn't get any hotter.  In fact, I don't really know why it needs to get that hot unless the high setting allows you to smoke when you have lower outside temps/wind.

The wattage listed on the advert would be the wattage the element was designed for.  The actual power drawn depends on several factors (cord on the element, if you used an extension cord, how the watt meter works, how the thermostat works).


----------



## effie (Apr 23, 2012)

That is what I was hoping to hear.  I had read some comments earlier about defective heating elements and was hoping that was not the case... But I was surprised that full power didn't get it hotter... (also I probably gave their variable temperature control too much credit by referring to it as a thermostat... probably the same as your older model)

Thanks!  Hope to throw a brisket on it soon.


----------



## danbono (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe this will help answer some of your questions:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107499/master-forge-electric-dome-smoker-model-ebc1102l-review

DanB


----------



## effie (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!!  

That post you mention is where I have gleaned most of my useful info so far already.  Re-skimming I noticed yours got to 250/300 (dome/grate temp) or a seemingly comparable night.  Mine was closer to DrBob66's response (210 max on dome thermo, 275 on grate)... Partially why I was wondering if my element was bad but based on the response I got from Master Forge I was slightly confused and wanted a second opinion.

Sounds like I should at least attempt using it as is.

Any recommendations for smoking a beef brisket in this thing?

My KC or Texas style beef brisket plan is:

  Plan to use full packer if I can find one... seem to be scarce at the moment in some stores.

  +-225 for 1.5 hr per lb. (have Maverick ET-732 ordered to help monitor temps)

  Soak wood chips (Hickory) for minimum of 30 minutes

  Start with 2 handfuls spread around the elements (not touching the element)  <== ??

  Fill water pan per directions

  Preheat, verify smoke level

  Add grates and pre-rubbed meat... likely on top grate

  Check water and smoke level every 2 hours or so.

  Plan to keep smoke level light for roughly half the cook time dropping soaked wood chips in thru the door as needed and likely re-adding water with a squirt bottle.  I am guessing 3 handfuls should be enough for 6 hours worth of smoke (12 hr cook time) ?? [based on wood chip bag]

  Plan to cook fat cap down without flipping)

  Still debating whether to Mop or not to Mop

  Cook until internal temp around 190

  Rest meat and/or cut for burnt ends


----------



## magnum3672 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have one of those models and to help with temp variances I bought a simple sun reflector for the windshields of a car to wrap around it to insulate it in high wind or lower temps.  The other day it was a breezy 55 degrees and my digital probe was reading almost 300 while the thermo on the lid only read 200.

The sun reflector is a great 5 dollar fix to lack of insulation.


----------



## patricjb (Jul 25, 2012)

This post was great! I have the same smoker and the same problems "straight out of the box". I don't know why it wont get hotter on "high", but it would be nice to just have that option. Just like the speed limits are only 55 or 70, but our vehicles are equipped to go 100+ right? If the thermometer says 750 degrees, well by golly it should get at least close! However, I've found that if you need to get hotter and use it as an electric grill, you can take the middle "spacer" out, place the grill directly over the heating element and use it that way, i.e. hamburgers or steaks. My next smoker is definitely going to be a higher end model, probably box style, and gas! Thanks for the info everyone and happy smoking.


----------



## danbono (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Had my Red Bullet for a couple of months now,NO problems getting the temps up, hit 285# the other day filled with food.Minor problem is try to get the temps to stabilize.Temps are much better with sand in the water pan.

I use wood chunks last about 2 hrs per chunk, put the chunks on the lava rocks NOT the element.So far I'm happy with the Red Bullet. Now if I only can cook a moist brisket.

Dan


----------



## jwgar (Jul 29, 2012)

I have found that most overcook the brisket. I have read people saying to cook to 190 internal. I pull mine at 165 wrap and set. Juices are clear, brisket is still juicy. I also cook whole briskets, those trimmed chunks of uncooked leather they sell at the supermarket will dry out every time. I also use a smoker box, on top of the element. Keep the wood from flaming up, helps keep temp down.

JWG


----------



## danbono (Jul 30, 2012)

JW Last time I cooked/smoked  my 1st packer it was 12 lbs.The flat still came not moist enough for me , but tatsed GREAT when cold . The brunt ends were GREAT!!!

Here is the post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123901/my-1st-packer

Dan


----------

